# Friday Pictures



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought I'd start it off early as we just got out of an absolutely great worship service in Biloxi, MS with over 1000 Jr High students at Beach Retreat with my church Second Baptist. Bible study, beach fun, fellowship and worship every evening!!!

I was a condo leader of (5) 7th graders all week and if your kids attended that had a great time!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Been a while since I've posted. Some of the Hotshot loads I've done here recently. Some equipment, and some 40,000 lbs of Moss rock and Flagstone from Houston to Gonzales, for a huge pool at a nice 600 acre ranch house. Took several loads to get most of it done.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics from Federal Snapper season. 1st time I got the whole family offshore with me on the boat. Ran out to 35-40 mile range, kept it close cause it was my sons 1st offshore trip. Wore them out on Snapper all day, then changed it up and let them catch some Kingfish on the troll. Caught some nice Kings. We were putting up the trolling rods to move to another location, my son says Oooo, look! He thought they were sharks. I said LING! I threw my pitch rod with a 3 oz snapper slapper, hooked into about a 40lb Ling, fought for about 15-20 mins and lost it at the gaff boat side due to a straightened hook on the slapper. Good fight. Great day on the water, and got checked at the jetties by the Game Wardens. :goldfish:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Had a film crew out from Austin for the Galveston bay Foundation. Started at the Harbor, then to Fred Hartman bridge. Ended up to watch the sailboat races in CL before returning to Galveston. One of the guys on the boat sailed for the Americas Cup in 1992 when we won it back. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This hen said no way your getting my mater. I laughed so hard watching her run around the pen with this mater in her mouth.:rotfl:


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Hotrod said:


> Been a while since I've posted. Some of the Hotshot loads I've done here recently. Some equipment, and some 40,000 lbs of Moss rock and Flagstone from Houston to Gonzales, for a huge pool at a nice 600 acre ranch house. Took several loads to get most of it done.


Cool pics as always hot rod....see la Fresno in the back ground, I sure miss that place they used to have the best lunch


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

some cool shells the kiddo picked up on vacation, added a sticker to the truck; and brother gave me a light for the boat.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My old trailer has done it's job for many years. After my last trip it pretty much gave up. Called Ty @ Tex-All and he hooked me up with a brand new to me aluminum trailer. Believe me when I say he went way beyond what I expected. New parts and adjustments AFTER the sale. Great guy and his helper is top notch!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mama found a pre 1900 door for her headboard in the guest bedroom & some pizzed off lizards...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Mr Chuckles aka The Chuck Star was a feral kitten that adopted us when he could fit in the palm of my hand. I've never been a cat person but this little guy is just 2cool










Ol Red is older than both of my kids. I guess he likes a good rain shower because he's got a perfectly good covered stall to hang out in...










Father's Day gift from my wife and daughter. This thing is fun! Love my Bugasalt!










If you haven't downloaded your copy of Aaron Watson's "The Underdog" cd and you're a true country music fan, you really should. Good stuff!










Suited up to change out the liquid handling end of an acid pump. It was 105 in that equipment room that day. Not fun...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

4 Generations. My Grandfather, Dad, Son, and me on Fathers Day.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

a) good spot for some bbq on the north side
b) picked up my first non-Chevy diesel p/u...we'll see how this turns out
c) last snapper run of the year


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Couple of Tarpon we jumped last weekend (200# and 80#). 1st timer and loved it!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Some pics from Federal Snapper season. 1st time I got the whole family offshore with me on the boat. Ran out to 35-40 mile range, kept it close cause it was my sons 1st offshore trip. Wore them out on Snapper all day, then changed it up and let them catch some Kingfish on the troll. Caught some nice Kings. We were putting up the trolling rods to move to another location, my son says Oooo, look! He thought they were sharks. I said LING! I threw my pitch rod with a 3 oz snapper slapper, hooked into about a 40lb Ling, fought for about 15-20 mins and lost it at the gaff boat side due to a straightened hook on the slapper. Good fight. Great day on the water, and got checked at the jetties by the Game Wardens. :goldfish:


Were the game wardens yelling at the idiot that came by them on plane 10' away?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Relaxing in Michigan*

Relaxin' in Grand Haven Michigan and hanging out at the Pier.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY AVERY!!!!! Can't believe today marks one year!!!! I remember sitting with my sweet baby in the NICU scared to death after she was born, seems like it was just yesterday! This little girl has brought so much joy into our lives. She is the sweetest and happiest baby ever! Happy Birthday "Gunky", Mommy and Daddy love you!!!:birthday::fireworks:birthday2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

couple of goodies from FTU
Getting the boat ready
breaking past the south jetty Wednesday
trolling some slappers


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Sunrise in West Matty.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Got my mom offshore for snapper season. Not the biggest we caught but not a bad snap for bay boat range.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

My phone and 2cool no longer get along


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Great father's day and 2nd birthday*

Had a great Father's Day on the boat(life jacket went on right after the pics). Celebrated his 2nd birthday at the beach. 2 years flew by!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Love my rises and sets.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

George Bush Park - Winter The bass were jump but no rod or reel in possession that day!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Soup n Salad Week*

Rib-Eye n Sweet Potato Fries

Fresh Catch Stuffed Specs topped with a Shroom Sauce

Windsor Salad

Jalisico Soupa

Margarita Shrimp Salad

Halibut n Smoked Salmon Chowda

Hooked up my daughter's bf on trout. His first saltwater trip and caught em on Arties.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Were the game wardens yelling at the idiot that came by them on plane 10' away?


Yes, they got off my boat quickly after counting fish to get him. When I pulled into the jetties and saw them checking another two boats, I just came off plane and stopped and waited my turn. They thanked me for stopping.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

My wife and I were at the Open on Friday. It was very difficult viewing for the spectators...we stayed in the bleachers on #6, #10 and #17. It was almost impossible to follow a favorite group from hole to hole. The course itself was brown, hard and fast. The greens were not as bumpy as everyone thinks, they were slick and fast with crazy slopes. The false fronts were bumpy though...you could hardly tell where the fairways ended and the greens started. I can only imagine what this looked like on TV.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah,,, My High School Mascot Johhny Reb


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> Love my rises and sets.


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Yeah,,, My High School Mascot Johhny Reb


Mine too!!!! I went to Westbury!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> Mine too!!!! I went to Westbury!


Awesome,, me and this dog are both kinda rebels


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think this guy appreciates the winter Texans.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Our new NASCAR bedroom furniture. I love my wife. 29 years and it gets better every year.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Visitors. Made for a fun half hour of pattern work, plus they generated some noise complaints!





By the way, if you live near an airport, and you call to complain about planes making noise, you're an idiot.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

got the scooter in the water last week in Port Isabel,
fun week. Too bad I had to bring it back to N tex.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Visitors. Made for a fun half hour of pattern work, plus they generated some noise complaints!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wondered what was going on.
I'm near their final when they are making the left turn. Sure gets one of the dogs upset. No problem with me except the trees have leaves on and it makes for lousy viewing.
For some reason the 18's like to come closer to our house than most others do.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Why didn't you guys tell me that bald spot was getting as large as it is? Must be all my smarts pushing the hair out...










roof was wet, muddy and there was power equipment in the vicinity being used to clean the cooling towers, which is why my head was down. The cap I was wearing saved me from a complete scalping.










Doc said it wasn't deep enough for stitches or staples. Probably the best part of my day was hearing that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm very glad you are ok- I don't understand what it is you do- I thought you sold cleaning products, not climbed on big buildings!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Yeah,,, My High School Mascot Johhny Reb


Not for long.:headknock


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

H2 said:


> Not for long.:headknock


Thats been long gone, was The Rebels for awhile, now The Huskies


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Soapeddler said:


> Why didn't you guys tell me that bald spot was getting as large as it is? Must be all my smarts pushing the hair out...
> 
> roof was wet, muddy and there was power equipment in the vicinity being used to clean the cooling towers, which is why my head was down. The cap I was wearing saved me from a complete scalping.
> 
> ...


Were you barefooted too?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Visitors. Made for a fun half hour of pattern work, plus they generated some noise complaints!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys flew right over the house on approch, Awesome aircraft


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Soapeddler said:


> Why didn't you guys tell me that bald spot was getting as large as it is? Must be all my smarts pushing the hair out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same hair design.I wore my hair off on the headboard.That's my story!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JamesIV liked his grandpaw's new toy......


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm certainly glad you don't spoil that boy!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm certainly glad you don't spoil that boy!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LOL.. That's what 'Grandpaws' are for, Harriett....:rotfl:

If you think that's funny...you would have really enjoyed me 
crawling all over the floor trying to put that sum***** together..
then trying to get up off the floor....:rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You're right, we need that video! Sympathizeâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Mont said:


> Our new NASCAR bedroom furniture. I love my wife. 29 years and it gets better every year.


Reminds me of the George Strait song "20 years together and you still get to me" - been with mine for 38 years and it truly does get better every year. Congrats to you and nice dresser


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm very glad you are ok- I don't understand what it is you do- I thought you sold cleaning products, not climbed on big buildings!


Thanks! "Soap" is a very broad term for industrial maintenance chemicals. It involves cleaning products but so much more. Severe duty lubricants, wastewater treatment, insecticides, herbicides, patching compounds, etc. My specialty is water treatment for industrial and institutional cooling systems.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Soapeddler said:


> Thanks! "Soap" is a very broad term for industrial maintenance chemicals. It involves cleaning products but so much more. Severe duty lubricants, wastewater treatment, insecticides, herbicides, patching compounds, etc. My specialty is water treatment for industrial and institutional cooling systems.


Don't happen to work for GE do you? That's who we use.

By the way, where is the bottom part of that permanent ladder?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Good heavens, I have to worry about so many of my 2cool family! Ya'll all stay safe and healthy out there!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Don't happen to work for GE do you? That's who we use.


No, I work for Chemsearch, a division of NCH Corp.



JFolm said:


> By the way, where is the bottom part of that permanent ladder?


I wish I knew!!!! City of San Antonio tried to save a couple of bucks I guess.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Where was your brain bucket?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Seeing if I can drag up an old thread.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> Seeing if I can drag up an old thread.


You did it all wrong! You have to post some verbiage about an online casino, medicine, etc... with a link that gives you a virus if clicked on it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> You did it all wrong! You have to post some verbiage about an online casino, medicine, etc... with a link that gives you a virus if clicked on it.


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just keep reporting them so we can get rid of them lol.

TH


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Just keep reporting them so we can get rid of them lol.
> 
> TH


What if I post a link to Asian beauties? Will that keep me out of 2cool jail?
ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------

